# écran qui se décolle



## happyevenement (16 Janvier 2012)

encore une chose de bizarre, l'écran, enfin la plaque sur l'écran se décolle, est ce réparable et quel incidence cela a sur le fonctionnement du pc?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Janvier 2012)

si tu veux que l'on te reponde, essaye d'avoir un minimum de politesse...:

Bonjour.... merci : c'est un minimum syndical!


----------



## maxime.renard (16 Janvier 2012)

Par plaque, tu veux parler de la partie qui protège l'ecran, transparente ? Ton ordinateur date de quand ? Es-tu sous AppleCare ? Si tu peux joindre une photo...


----------



## happyevenement (16 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> si tu veux que l'on te reponde, essaye d'avoir un minimum de politesse...:
> 
> Bonjour.... merci : c'est un minimum syndical!



bonjour et acceptez tous mes excuses car sur mes autres messages dont ma présentation, j'ai employé la politesse, là c'est un oubli rien de plus, merci de m'avoir donné l'exemple, effectivement c'est pas du tout agressif 
merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




maxime.renard a dit:


> Par plaque, tu veux parler de la partie qui protège l'ecran, transparente ? Ton ordinateur date de quand ? Es-tu sous AppleCare ? Si tu peux joindre une photo...



bonjour, oui c'est la plaque qui protège l'écran, hier soir elle c'est complètement décollée et du coup je me suis rendu compte qu'un fil relié à la cam était débranché et cela à mis en panne le bluetooth et l'éclairage clavier, une fois remis en place, tout re-fonctionne normalement.

mon ordinateur des de septembre 2010.

je vais me rendre sur Rouen cette semaine et le déposer chez un réparateur qui ne fait que des produits APPLE afin que le recollage de la plaque soit bien fait et surtout garantie.

merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## maxime.renard (16 Janvier 2012)

Alors pour avoir eu (ou eu vent) des dizaines de mauvaises expériences avec des revendeurs ou des réparateurs spécialistes d'Apple (genre l'ultra spécialiste qui finalement n'est même pas agréé et qui fait sauter la garantie -ex ces voleurs de chez Bricomac - ou le revendeur agréé qui est plus cher qu'apple eux même, plus le fait que chez Apple ils feront quoiqu'il arrive au mieux sur la machine ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde), je te suggère grandement d'aller directement soit dans un applestore, soit de leur faire parvenir à distance. 
Seulement, c'est plus long si tu es à distance, c'est toujours le problème...


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

j'ai déjà eu des pbs sur mes macs 
je suis tjrs aller voir des réparateurs AGREES APPLE pour réparer 
la raison est qu'ils sont plus arrangeant niveau délai, niveau travail, etc etc
et tout ça avec la garantie d'un travail super bien fait! 

donc oui va voir un réparateur APPLE mais ce n'est pas obligé que ce soit un APR, pour ma part je fuis les APRs ils sont souvent trop occupés et annoncent des délais énormes


----------



## maxime.renard (17 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> j'ai déjà eu des pbs sur mes macs
> je suis tjrs aller voir des réparateurs AGREES APPLE pour réparer
> la raison est qu'ils sont plus arrangeant niveau délai, niveau travail, etc etc
> et tout ça avec la garantie d'un travail super bien fait!
> ...



C'est quoi un APR ? 

La dernière réparation que j'ai faite en applestore c'est le changement complet de l'écran... Ils ont mis deux heures (ils m'ont annoncé 5 jours, finalement c'était ultra rapide). Le Mac est revenu, l'ecran était désaxé d'un demi millimètre. Je leur ai fais remarquer, ils sont retournés aussitôt le remettre droit, ça a pris 10 minutes. Chez un revendeur agréé (genre andromac), le mec aurait même pas bougé pour un écran un peu désaxé...

Et en plus en Applestore t'es hyper bien reçu, les mecs sont formés pour être agréables et avenants. La encore, chez les revendeurs tu peux souvent te brosser...


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

APR: APPLE Premium Reseller
(donc revendeur)

Sur toulouse j'ai un petit reparateur qui ne paye pas de mine, MAIS qui est reconnu par APPLE comme reparateur agréé, 

avec lui je n'ai jamais de fausses joies tout est clair et limpide et surtout il m'arrange pour les reparations! 

il garde la machine le strict minimum pdt que j'attends dans la salle d'attente 
oui oui il fait les repa à la volée


----------



## cege (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, pouvez-vous me donner l'adresse de ce réparateur car j'habite Toulouse, merci, cordialement


----------

